# DISGUSTED BY LYFT



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

So i worked a normal day as usual. About an hour ago i got kicked off lyft with a notification saying i was being investigated by the trust and safety for a supposed "incident". NO IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT, so i emailed them. They are telling me i was deactivated bc someone said i denied them a ride based on their appearance. ARE YOU KIDDING ME???! I have been doing this for 2.5 years ive completed over 10k rides and now im supposedly going to deny someone bc of what they look like. This is a joke. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Like im in complete shock and disgust.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

My theory it wasn't just this event, it was probably a collection of maybe some valid and mostly b.s. complaints from riders that led to the deactivation. Sucks this happened to you but it is amazing how they don t even get your story as part of their "investigation.

If you have a lyft office I would suggest going there. The only story I heard locallybfrom someone I know I think involved credit card fraud and don t remember if he actually got deactivated or just called into the office to answer questions.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Well ive never denied anyone based on appearance so there is nothing valid about this im completely disgusted i would never do such a thing.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

You would be surprised as to the sheer lengths people go to get a free ride.

I've been cancelled rides due to my appearance, but the pax don't get penalized.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

thatUberGirl said:


> Well ive never denied anyone based on appearance so there is nothing valid about this im completely disgusted i would never do such a thing.


Have you denied anyone at all, for any reason?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

thatUberGirl said:


> So i worked a normal day as usual. About an hour ago i got kicked off lyft with a notification saying i was being investigated by the trust and safety for a supposed "incident". NO FN IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT, so i emailed them. They are telling me i was deactivated bc someone said i denied them a ride based on their appearance. ARE YOU FN KIDDING ME???! I have been doing this for 2.5 years ive completed over 10k rides and now im supposedly going to deny someone bc of what they look like. This is a joke. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Like im in complete shock and disgust.


Now you're for real UberGirl. Exclusively.


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

The more I do this job the more I believe that the people who work in the offices are getting bored and want to stimulate themselves by threatening us and are losing their humanity in the process.

Last night a woman who seemed perfectly decent and nice for the first eight minutes of our drive went completely insane in the final few minutes of it. I was listening to "Coast to Coast" -- I'm sure that many of the late night/early morning drivers are familiar with it, so I probably don't need to explain that it's APOLITICAL. Anyway, suddenly she said, "why do you listen to this conservative politics stuff?" 
"What? It's Coast to Coast. It's aliens and conspiracy theories, not politics." 
"You do know that nonwhite people would be offended by this show, right?" 
"...........What do ghosts and UFO's have to do with race?"
She went silent then looked at my L.A. Kings jersey. She said, "Kings jersey? So you're obviously a bigot."
As we approached her stop she said, "I can't wait to get the hell out of this car."
I replied, "and I can't wait to NEVER SEE YOU AGAIN." It was also the first time in almost 2,500 drives that I *showed* a passenger that I was ranking them one star.
Anyway, of course I received a similar "safety notification," explained all of this stuff to them at 7:00 AM Pacific, and never received a response. I've also been getting threats about myriad other tiny issues. I keep telling myself that I don't get paid enough to worry about it even slightly. But it wears on you, man.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

thatUberGirl said:


> So i worked a normal day as usual. About an hour ago i got kicked off lyft with a notification saying i was being investigated by the trust and safety for a supposed "incident". NO FN IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT, so i emailed them. They are telling me i was deactivated bc someone said i denied them a ride based on their appearance. ARE YOU FN KIDDING ME???! I have been doing this for 2.5 years ive completed over 10k rides and now im supposedly going to deny someone bc of what they look like. This is a joke. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Like im in complete shock and disgust.


I feel bad and there must be something going on. 1st yes its sad what people will do for a free ride. I just got home to this email

★★★★ and below 4 ratings
"He told me he wasn't a lyft after bringing me home then took me to an atm to pay him 20$ on top of what I paid through lyft. HE'S A SCAM."







Safety
1 Flag








Navigation
1 Flag








Friendliness
Good








Cleanliness
1 Flag

????? What the heck. I never would say that or drive anyone to a ATM. I cant even complain because all my rides have been sober??? How can someone even write this? Computer error??? It gets get me pissed when I get all 5 stars and go out of my way for anyone. This just amazes me hope it makes you feel better.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> Have you denied anyone at all, for any reason?


NOPE. I only cancel on no shows obviously. And i will cancel trips like that are over 20 minutes away from me. Im sorry but i am not traveling 20 minutes or more to make $4 . Lol not happening . But actually pulling up seeing someone and being like" NOPE not picking you up!" . Never such thing happened. Lol crazy fn people i cant even believe this happened

CRAZY. People literally suck like people have no morals. Regardless whether we like driving lyft or not, this is our money they are potentially messing with. So messed up



Mark h Silvernail said:


> I feel bad and there must be something going on. 1st yes its sad what people will do for a free ride. I just got home to this email
> 
> ★★★★ and below 4 ratings
> "He told me he wasn't a lyft after bringing me home then took me to an atm to pay him 20$ on top of what I paid through lyft. HE'S A SCAM."
> ...


UPDATE : i have been reactivated since they found no evidence to support such claims. CLEARLY.

I had someone make fun of me bc im short the other day. Like seriously? Okay yeah maybe im little but my personaly is 6 feet tall so either we can cancel this ride right now or you can just stop talking.



backcountryrez said:


> You would be surprised as to the sheer lengths people go to get a free ride.
> 
> I've been cancelled rides due to my appearance, but the pax don't get penalized.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

thatUberGirl said:


> So i worked a normal day as usual. About an hour ago i got kicked off lyft with a notification saying i was being investigated by the trust and safety for a supposed "incident". NO FN IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT, so i emailed them. They are telling me i was deactivated bc someone said i denied them a ride based on their appearance. ARE YOU FN KIDDING ME???! I have been doing this for 2.5 years ive completed over 10k rides and now im supposedly going to deny someone bc of what they look like. This is a joke. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Like im in complete shock and disgust.


These horse poop ride share companies are all evil. Feel disgust but not shocked. Par for the course eventually. Happened to me twice recently after 4000 rides. At least I know who the tards were who dinged me the last time. Can't wait to hopefully get pinged by them again.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> The more I do this job the more I believe that the people who work in the offices are getting bored and want to stimulate themselves by threatening us and are losing their humanity in the process.
> 
> Last night a woman who seemed perfectly decent and nice for the first eight minutes of our drive went completely insane in the final few minutes of it. I was listening to "Coast to Coast" -- I'm sure that many of the late night/early morning drivers are familiar with it, so I probably don't need to explain that it's APOLITICAL. Anyway, suddenly she said, "why do you listen to this conservative politics stuff?"
> "What? It's Coast to Coast. It's aliens and conspiracy theories, not politics."
> ...


Its amazing how one nut job can ruin your night. Just laugh it off and put it in your fiction book you will write one day. And I say fiction because nobody would believe the crap we see and put up with. I keep saying one more drug deal or one more infant with no car seat (he is 4 ya 4 weeks old) etc etc but I keep going. Next time turn the radio all the way up so you cant hear her.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

One more person that smells like they havent showered in 5 years , one more person that walks into my car with a lit cigarette... lmao but seriously



Mark h Silvernail said:


> Its amazing how one nut job can ruin your night. Just laugh it off and put it in your fiction book you will write one day. And I say fiction because nobody would believe the crap we see and put up with. I keep saying one more drug deal or one more infant with no car seat (he is 4 ya 4 weeks old) etc etc but I keep going. Next time turn the radio all the way up so you cant hear her.


Seriously does wear on you! The amount of bs we deal with when we drive is ridiculous some times.



GotstaGetALLDat said:


> The more I do this job the more I believe that the people who work in the offices are getting bored and want to stimulate themselves by threatening us and are losing their humanity in the process.
> 
> Last night a woman who seemed perfectly decent and nice for the first eight minutes of our drive went completely insane in the final few minutes of it. I was listening to "Coast to Coast" -- I'm sure that many of the late night/early morning drivers are familiar with it, so I probably don't need to explain that it's APOLITICAL. Anyway, suddenly she said, "why do you listen to this conservative politics stuff?"
> "What? It's Coast to Coast. It's aliens and conspiracy theories, not politics."
> ...


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I had a comment on Uber that my car smelled bad and they rated me low. I take pride in keeping my car clean and I have an air freshener that I know works wonders under my driver seat. Now that comment has disappeared, I guess they felt guilty and retracted it but the low rating remains. I even asked other passengers if there were any off odors in my car and they said it was great. Some pax are just shit.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

thatUberGirl said:


> Well ive never denied anyone based on appearance so there is nothing valid about this im completely disgusted i would never do such a thing.


Never refer to someone cosmetically, say looked dangerous.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> Have you denied anyone at all, for any reason?


10k lyft rides ---- DUH.

This gig involves kicking people out refusing their BS refusing their 15 relatives refusing their so-called luggage that's dripping paint or contains huge duffle bags of narcotics etc.,, ditching them when there's armed gangland people at the pickup spot etcetera etcetera etcetera


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Maybe 6 months after I started with Lyft I instituted a no one under 4.7* rule and my work environment improved immediately. I have been raising my requirements steadily:

Under 4.7 and my car is unavailable.
4.7 150% PT or higher.
4.8 100% PT or higher
4.9/5.0 75% PT or higher
Under 75% PT and my car is unavailable.
Never accept PT that is lower than half PT of my current location.
Never chase more than a mile unless PT is double my current location.

I used to run a 20% acceptance rate for above, but Lyft has been having major issues in my market when they over expanded their geographic coverage while cutting rates, so my response has been to drop my AR to 5%.

(I now pull over, unmount my phone, select "decline ride" about 20 times for each ride, never touch the screen in any other location until I want to accept a ride, the nag screens are there to get you to accidentally accept a crappy offer. I use a tethered tablet and second rider only account to stay current with Lyft PT offers.)

((It is so bad here, that I often have trouble reaching the Online button to log off, it is constantly covered with offers and nag screens. Fortunately, unless it is super busy, Lyft will log me off after three ride offer time outs, which is now my preferred method of logging off without touching the screen.))


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 10k lyft rides ---- DUH.
> 
> This gig involves kicking people out refusing their BS refusing their 15 relatives refusing their so-called luggage that's dripping paint or contains huge duffle bags of narcotics etc.,, when there's armed gangland people at the pickup spot etcetera etcetera etcetera


Never assume anything, just because you would doesn't mean everyone else would also. There is always that one person. The tone is unnecessary. I was trying to get more details


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> I had a comment on Uber that my car smelled bad and they rated me low. I take pride in keeping my car clean and I have an air freshener that I know works wonders under my driver seat. Now that comment has disappeared, I guess they felt guilty and retracted it but the low rating remains. I even asked other passengers if there were any off odors in my car and they said it was great. Some pax are just shit.


Was probaly someone that just smoked pot and left the smell behind. No worries I sometimes have to leave the back window down between calls.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Pinapple Man said:


> Never refer to someone cosmetically, say looked dangerous.


Ive picked up all kinds of people i drive in newark nj im sure youve heard of it. Prob 70% of people i pick up look dangerous lol. No i do not deny them


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

It still amazes me that Lyft would treat thatUberGirl, a 10k ride driver this way, it just doesn't seem in their own best interest. 10k drivers should get a special hot line and the benefit of the doubt, oh, and more money.

Maybe with the MIT study and others, the word will get out about the pay. Lyft is starting to have recruiting issues here, and they have been unable to lower their sign up bonus significantly because of them. Unless and until there is a driver shortage, U/L will continue with this cr_p, I just wish Lyft would be more honest about it.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> The more I do this job the more I believe that the people who work in the offices are getting bored and want to stimulate themselves by threatening us and are losing their humanity in the process.
> 
> Last night a woman who seemed perfectly decent and nice for the first eight minutes of our drive went completely insane in the final few minutes of it. I was listening to "Coast to Coast" -- I'm sure that many of the late night/early morning drivers are familiar with it, so I probably don't need to explain that it's APOLITICAL. Anyway, suddenly she said, "why do you listen to this conservative politics stuff?"
> "What? It's Coast to Coast. It's aliens and conspiracy theories, not politics."
> ...


Well the ghosts are white, so clearly you're racist...  Ah, welcome to liberal logic.



thatUberGirl said:


> One more person that smells like they havent showered in 5 years , one more person that walks into my car with a lit cigarette... lmao but seriously
> 
> Seriously does wear on you! The amount of bs we deal with when we drive is ridiculous some times.


I've refused people because of smelling too much like smoke. They can complain all they like. As much as the smokers hate it, smokers (smoking) is not a protected class, and I can't stand to be around the smell of smoke. If it's just a little bit like smoke I won't cancel them, but if it's bad enough to bother me, you're not getting a ride (I will cancel those as do not charge though, as it's my choice not to take them). Thankfully, I tend to mostly take business professionals and office workers and such (based on my pickup areas and times that I do rides), so it's only rarely an issue.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

thatUberGirl said:


> So i worked a normal day as usual. About an hour ago i got kicked off lyft with a notification saying i was being investigated by the trust and safety for a supposed "incident". NO FN IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT, so i emailed them. They are telling me i was deactivated bc someone said i denied them a ride based on their appearance. ARE YOU FN KIDDING ME???! I have been doing this for 2.5 years ive completed over 10k rides and now im supposedly going to deny someone bc of what they look like. This is a joke. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Like im in complete shock and disgust.


It was just a matter of time for this to happen. There is no known formula... and I doubt the number of rides matters much. I have been deactivated 3 times for false allegations and I also have thousands of rides completed. I have driven roughly the same number of rides for Uber and have zero issues and zero temporary deactivations. Clearly, this is a Lyft-specific issue. I believe Lyft makes it too easy to complain about that on-demand, timely ride you provided for 70% less than a cab. *Lyft is not driver-friendly* and I prefer Uber these days.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Talcire said:


> It was just a matter of time for this to happen. There is no known formula... and I doubt the number of rides matters much. I have been deactivated 3 times for false allegations and I also have thousands of rides completed. I have driven roughly the same number of rides for Uber and have zero issues and zero temporary deactivations. Clearly, this is a Lyft-specific issue. I believe Lyft makes it too easy to complain about that on-demand, timely ride you provided for 70% less than a cab. *Lyft is not driver-friendly* and I prefer Uber these days.


Thats your personal experience.

Some of us have the exact opposite story, same crap just with Uber


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

thatUberGirl said:


> Ive picked up all kinds of people i drive in newark nj im sure youve heard of it. Prob 70% of people i pick up look dangerous lol. No i do not deny them


I refuse to pick up in Newark, Paterson, Hoboken, and Hackensack. Not worth the aggravation.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I am assuming you guys all have dashcam right?

If so, ask for the date/time of the ride in dispute. Say 'I have footage of the ride. Where should I send it?'


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

New2This said:


> I am assuming you guys all have dashcam right?
> 
> If so, ask for the date/time of the ride in dispute. Say 'I have footage of the ride. Where should I send it?'


I have a dashcam and am considering putting a camera in the compartment too.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

New2This said:


> I am assuming you guys all have dashcam right?
> 
> If so, ask for the date/time of the ride in dispute. Say 'I have footage of the ride. Where should I send it?'


They won't give the day or time of the dispute, due to "privacy reasons". Still, I always offer dash cam footage, but I don't offer it to prove innocence. I do it to lay the foundation for an argument in arbitration, just on the off-chance I'll have the time and inclination to drag them into a hearing. I doubt I'd care enough to follow through, but I'd rather have the option than not.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> Maybe 6 months after I started with Lyft I instituted a no one under 4.7* rule and my work environment improved immediately. I have been raising my requirements steadily:
> 
> Under 4.7 and my car is unavailable.
> 4.7 150% PT or higher.
> ...


i had a 4.2 the other day, nicest passenger ever. had a 4.6 today, pleasant young man. ratings are a bunch of bs


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

thatUberGirl said:


> NOPE. And i will cancel trips like that are over 20 minutes away from me. Im sorry but i am not traveling 20 minutes or more to make $4 .


Probably some guy over 20 mins away wanted a free ride or got tired of no driver being on his side of town


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

thatUberGirl said:


> So i worked a normal day as usual. About an hour ago i got kicked off lyft with a notification saying i was being investigated by the trust and safety for a supposed "incident". NO FN IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT, so i emailed them. They are telling me i was deactivated bc someone said i denied them a ride based on their appearance. ARE YOU FN KIDDING ME???! I have been doing this for 2.5 years ive completed over 10k rides and now im supposedly going to deny someone bc of what they look like. This is a joke. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Like im in complete shock and disgust.


I'm guilty of cancelling on appearance.....my safety and the safety of my car is number #1.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

A passenger just wanted some free credits from Lyft and made it up. Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

thatUberGirl said:


> And i will cancel trips like that are over 20 minutes away from me. Im sorry but i am not traveling 20 minutes or more to make $4 .


Gr*yft* tends to take a much dimmer view of accepting then cancelling than does F*ub*a*r*. If the ping shows that the trip is quite the distance, just do not accept it. In The Capital of Your Nation, I find it difficult to justify accepting too many trips that are more than five minutes from me. Further, I do not accept Gr*yft* Gr*im*e. If I get a stacked ping that is Gr*yft* Gr*i*m*e*, I will cancel it. I was not given the opportunity to accept or decline, I was simply assigned it without my asking for it, which makes me more like an employee. I have not heard from Gr*yft* specifically about doing that, other than the usual SPAM about my low accept rate. Stop offering me pings so far away, stop trying to get me to leave a BRIGHT HOT PINK PRIME TIME ZONE for a base rate Line that is fifteen minutes from me, and, in fact, stop sending me Lines at all and my accept rate will increase.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> The more I do this job the more I believe that the people who work in the offices are getting bored and want to stimulate themselves by threatening us and are losing their humanity in the process.
> 
> Last night a woman who seemed perfectly decent and nice for the first eight minutes of our drive went completely insane in the final few minutes of it. I was listening to "Coast to Coast" -- I'm sure that many of the late night/early morning drivers are familiar with it, so I probably don't need to explain that it's APOLITICAL. Anyway, suddenly she said, "why do you listen to this conservative politics stuff?"
> "What? It's Coast to Coast. It's aliens and conspiracy theories, not politics."
> ...


At the point where she commented bout your Kings jersey she should have been politely asked to get out! Get another uber then report her for descrimination!
Well, as long as you have a dashcam to record the whole thing.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> i had a 4.2 the other day, nicest passenger ever. had a 4.6 today, pleasant young man. ratings are a bunch of bs


I got a request from a guy with a 3.35 and denied it. Since ratings don't matter I'm glad there are drivers like you that take those.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I've cancelled on pax with babies & no car seat. That's about it.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I got deactivated for no reason, so did my roommate , they deactivated 1000s of drivers for the sake of PDB and no other reason then making things up- its disgusting and ruthless


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

thatUberGirl said:


> So i worked a normal day as usual. About an hour ago i got kicked off lyft with a notification saying i was being investigated by the trust and safety for a supposed "incident". NO IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT, so i emailed them. They are telling me i was deactivated bc someone said i denied them a ride based on their appearance. ARE YOU KIDDING ME???! I have been doing this for 2.5 years ive completed over 10k rides and now im supposedly going to deny someone bc of what they look like. This is a joke. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Like im in complete shock and disgust.


Yea it is BS. Last weekend a guy spill Gatorade in my car. I got a $40 cleaning fee for it. Shortly thereafter came a professionalism and safe driving complaint. I guarantee it was this jerkoff.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mr Jinx said:


> Yea it is BS. Last weekend a guy spill Gatorade in my car. I got a $40 cleaning fee for it. Shortly thereafter came a professionalism and safe driving complaint. I guarantee it was this jerkoff.


That's odd... we were pretty sure that Lyft eats $50 & below cleaning fees for the customer

Also it's generally $50

And lyft flags don't mean much of anything, unlike fuber


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Adieu said:


> That's odd... we were pretty sure that Lyft eats $50 & below cleaning fees for the customer
> 
> Also it's generally $50
> 
> And lyft flags don't mean much of anything, unlike fuber


This was uber and when they give the the fee they say that they will charge the customer for
a cleaning fee. Guarantee the customer pays it.


----------



## Kevin D (Feb 7, 2018)

Anyone know what happens to the pax who make these false accusations? I would hope they were banned from using the app, at least for some length of time.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Mr Jinx said:


> Yea it is BS. Last weekend a guy spill Gatorade in my car. I got a $40 cleaning fee for it. Shortly thereafter came a professionalism and safe driving complaint. I guarantee it was this jerkoff.


I'll take $40 cleaning fees in trade for professionalism complaints all day long


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

So this is the second time Lyft has failed me. The first time somebody spilled something on my seat and they basically told me to pound Sands. Tonight I had a few passengers that stunk so bad my car still smells of herb ,and support basically told me just to open my windows and too bad.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> The more I do this job the more I believe that the people who work in the offices are getting bored and want to stimulate themselves by threatening us and are losing their humanity in the process.
> 
> Last night a woman who seemed perfectly decent and nice for the first eight minutes of our drive went completely insane in the final few minutes of it. I was listening to "Coast to Coast" -- I'm sure that many of the late night/early morning drivers are familiar with it, so I probably don't need to explain that it's APOLITICAL. Anyway, suddenly she said, "why do you listen to this conservative politics stuff?"
> "What? It's Coast to Coast. It's aliens and conspiracy theories, not politics."
> ...


I used to LOVE that show, sadly the hillbilliles in Atlanta have opted for some idiotic real estate, vitamin supplement, or even worse the Clark Howard show. (think a show where all the nigerian scam victims go to complain after they got scammed)

thing about ride-sharing, is that in life we often self-select who we interact with, especially in terms of IQ.

In real life you might never encounter this dumb ass, but thanks to the magic of lyft, you're now giving them a ride somewhere and having to communicate with each other.

However, there is also a very common thread in many of these posts, and that is that some folks will stop at nothing in order to get a free ride. Sounds to me like she was trying to wind you up with some bullshit in order to then report you.

You got a dashcam of the incident? I would go and send that in.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> Never refer to someone cosmetically, say looked dangerous.


but, what about the COMMUNITY ? LOL


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> I had a comment on Uber that my car smelled bad and they rated me low. I take pride in keeping my car clean and I have an air freshener that I know works wonders under my driver seat. Now that comment has disappeared, I guess they felt guilty and retracted it but the low rating remains. I even asked other passengers if there were any off odors in my car and they said it was great. Some pax are just shit.


Bayside Breeze little tree always gets PAX approval.


----------



## Tarrnation (Apr 23, 2016)

I was out of work for two weeks s because of a false report just like this! Scumbag passengers like to make shit up that never happened. What really happened was ***** gave me an attitude before even getting in my car so I didn't let her in. She retaliated with a false report. The actual suspension was only one week but the other week was because Hertz didn't have a car available for me after already being cleared and waiting for my reservation. I'm going to sue her ass for defamation and reclaim my lost earnings.

Lyft is a GD joke and Hertz is an even a bigger joke. They give us compact cars with no leg room that passengers hate and they rate us based on that. You have to be lucky to get a nice rental. And God forbid you get into an accident - you can kiss $2500 goodbye from their deductible!


----------



## NJAudiDriver (Oct 16, 2017)

Tarrnation said:


> I was out of work for two weeks s because of a false report just like this! Scumbag passengers like to make shit up that never happened. What really happened was ***** gave me an attitude before even getting in my car so I didn't let her in. She retaliated with a false report. The actual suspension was only one week but the other week was because Hertz didn't have a car available for me after already being cleared and waiting for my reservation. I'm going to sue her ass for defamation and reclaim my lost earnings.
> 
> Lyft is a GD joke and Hertz is an even a bigger joke. They give us compact cars with no leg room that passengers hate and they rate us based on that. You have to be lucky to get a nice rental. And God forbid you get into an accident - you can kiss $2500 goodbye from their deductible!


Exactly. Stop renting a car for this job. Such a bad idea. Your even telling yourself this. First, get a real job with benefits and sanity and buy yourself a 3 - 5k car and drive on the side.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

thatUberGirl said:


> one more person that walks into my car with a lit cigarette... .


I get the medicinal smelling pax....75% are "high" school kids that are late for class or on their way to work lol


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Make a few wrong turns so there late for work


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

hold the board of directors accountable, they just turn their heads for profits and should be ashamed of themselves, for destroying drivers lives!!

https://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/board.asp?privcapId=144524848


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Had three stoned 20 somethings sneak out the other day through the fence in the backyard at 400am. Stoney #1 starts eating cheetos, I ask him not to in my car, he silently complies. Silence the rest of the trip, upon exiting he dumps a bottle of water out on the floor, and tells me to go f%#& myself then all three try to win the hardest door slam contest and they run into their mobile estate dwelling. I report it to Lyft. They feel bad it happened. Next morning I am a block away from location when I get Uber ping from Mom's? account at same time and address. I cancelled as I drove past. Maybe they were actually put in time out? Not all Lyft rides are bad but all (mine anyway) bad rides are Lyft.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Norm22 said:


> Had three stoned 20 somethings sneak out the other day through the fence in the backyard at 400am. Stoney #1 starts eating cheetos, I ask him not to in my car, he silently complies. Silence the rest of the trip, upon exiting he dumps a bottle of water out on the floor, and tells me to go f%#& myself then all three try to win the hardest door slam contest and they run into their mobile estate dwelling. I report it to Lyft. They feel bad it happened. Next morning I am a block away from location when I get Uber ping from Mom's? account at same time and address. I cancelled as I drove past. Maybe they were actually put in time out? Not all Lyft rides are bad but all (mine anyway) bad rides are Lyft.


Missed a guilt-free opportunity to Shirlington Shuffle


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Norm22 said:


> ?


Shirlington Shuffle them, as in, accept the ride, drive by the pickup, roll on around the corner, hide for five, claim they are a no-show.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Ahh not my style, but those d-bags...Mommy would just pay anyway.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

thatUberGirl said:


> So i worked a normal day as usual. About an hour ago i got kicked off lyft with a notification saying i was being investigated by the trust and safety for a supposed "incident". NO IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT, so i emailed them. They are telling me i was deactivated bc someone said i denied them a ride based on their appearance. ARE YOU KIDDING ME???! I have been doing this for 2.5 years ive completed over 10k rides and now im supposedly going to deny someone bc of what they look like. This is a joke. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Like im in complete shock and disgust.


Those shi# Heads at Lyft deactivated me because i refused to accept trips too far away from me . Why ? They lied to me saying trip was 5 minutes away but when it rolled over to google maps it showed trip being almost twice as far from me the what Lyft said . Fu*^ them . They are ash holes and treat their employees like sh** . All they care about is making money for themselves . I hope they know, i could care less if i got deactivated . I'm sick of all their lies, not being paid for no shows and bullsh** . By the way, I've been driving for these flea bags for over 3 years with a high rating .


----------



## NoHo Driver (Jul 24, 2018)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> The more I do this job the more I believe that the people who work in the offices are getting bored and want to stimulate themselves by threatening us and are losing their humanity in the process.


Hard to argue there.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> I had a comment on Uber that my car smelled bad and they rated me low. I take pride in keeping my car clean and I have an air freshener that I know works wonders under my driver seat. Now that comment has disappeared, I guess they felt guilty and retracted it but the low rating remains. I even asked other passengers if there were any off odors in my car and they said it was great. Some pax are just shit.


That's what passengers will do just because ( maybe ) you took a wrong turn .



NoHo Driver said:


> Hard to argue there.


They love to make threats or statements to annoy you, even though your doing the best you can do . By the way.........your acceptance rate is too low, you P.O.S. We're Lyft and you will do as we command you to do, scumbag . ( that's their attitute )



NoHo Driver said:


> Hard to argue there.


Agreed 100 %


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Mods, can the above Mr. Spamster Crankypants be blocked already?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

To Mega Therion said:


> Mods, can the above Mr. Spamster Crankypants be blocked already?


Oh, Oh....somebody is afraid of the truth .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

thatUberGirl said:


> So i worked a normal day as usual. About an hour ago i got kicked off lyft with a notification saying i was being investigated by the trust and safety for a supposed "incident". NO IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT, so i emailed them. They are telling me i was deactivated bc someone said i denied them a ride based on their appearance. ARE YOU KIDDING ME???! I have been doing this for 2.5 years ive completed over 10k rides and now im supposedly going to deny someone bc of what they look like. This is a joke. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Like im in complete shock and disgust.


I've always been in disgust of Lyft - no problems needed.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Norm22 said:


> Had three stoned 20 somethings sneak out the other day through the fence in the backyard at 400am. Stoney #1 starts eating cheetos, I ask him not to in my car, he silently complies. Silence the rest of the trip, upon exiting he dumps a bottle of water out on the floor, and tells me to go f%#& myself then all three try to win the hardest door slam contest and they run into their mobile estate dwelling. I report it to Lyft. They feel bad it happened. Next morning I am a block away from location when I get Uber ping from Mom's? account at same time and address. I cancelled as I drove past. Maybe they were actually put in time out? Not all Lyft rides are bad but all (mine anyway) bad rides are Lyft.


THAT'S BECAUSE THEY'RE UBER REJECTS . NOBODY WANTS THEM EXCEPT, LYFT .


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

moJohoJo, you are seemingly out of control across multiple threads on this forum. Seriously, you need a Valium or some weed !


----------

